# Koda Bear is All Grown Up! (Pic Heavy)



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is now officially two years old (': I can't believe how fast she grew up on me!!! She is the BEST dog ever and I hope to have many, many more years with her! :wub: I loveee my Dakoda Zibby R. Happy birthday, my Fruit-Bat-Face!


















































And the last three- When I first brought my baby home


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday pretty girl. Here's wishing many more happy years for you. Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Koda!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you both! She sends lots of tail wags and "hugs."


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy BDay Koda! 

those pix are just gorgeous! she changed ALOT in 2yrs. i think it would just about break my heart to look at baby pix of my dogs and see the changes. lol 

dw~


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: KODA!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you both! 

It is heartbreaking! She has changed SO much. I miss that chunky little puppy. :wub: But at the same time, I love the dog she grew up to be


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

dont steal my baby's pics!!! jk! happy bday koda! she resembles my mia so much !


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol!!! Thank you  I'll have to look at Mia's pics!!!


----------

